
Licensing followup - jessaustin
http://leancrew.com/all-this/2015/03/licensing-followup/
======
jessaustin
(Follow-up to previous discussion from last week:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9118270](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9118270))

